# Al-Ko shock absorbers



## bonviveur (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone know of any equivalent shock absorbers to the Al-Ko 282251 AMC Blue that would fit a Fiat Ducato motorhome chassis. I am going around in circles trying not to be held to ransom over a replacement pair.The bush takes a 13mm bolt. Many thanks in hope guys 'n gals


----------

